# X Ring's Journal, feed back please



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

1/23/04
I thought I would take advantage of the wealth of knowledge on this board and hopefully not the wild amounts of whoring.  This is kind of a journal/ place to have my workout looked at.  I will try to keep up with it, but no promises.  Just to give you fair warning this is going to be long winded, its just the way I am.  I am going to lay out my basic workout and I would like some constructive comments on it. I have tried many different exercises and different combinations of them, but always seems to come back to what I am at now.  One of my problems is most workouts don???t seem like the do enough for me.  I feel like I can do more sets so I do them.  I wonder if I am overtraining which is why I am not growing.  ( I have not experienced any serious joint pain or muscle strain from my lifting yet besides injuries to my knees and a little but to my right shoulder from playing catcher, and skiing bumps and doing jumps since I could walk.  I don???t want to sound like an ass by saying that most workouts are to easy for me.  For example I tried GoPro???s but I just felt like I needed to do more, although he knows a lot more about lifting than me.  However I don???t think I give enough time for other works to show their results.   Anyway, my goal is to gain mass most importantly but I am not a real powerlifter.  I enjoy lifting heavier weight but want to but I still want to look decent.  I don???t think powerlifters look decent, but I have no desire at this time to be at 4-6% body fat and I will never compete in a BB contest.  I would be more likely to compete in a deadlift contest.  I guess I want to be a powerlifting bodybuilder during a bulking phase for now.  I will post a link to my fitday.com account where I log my food most of the time just too kind of keep an eye on things.  My diet as you will see isn???t spectacular and frankly I enjoy my food too much to be able to stick to a diet like some of you, but I really don???t like junk food.

My stats are:
Weight: 236-241 lbs.  I went up from 225 to 235ish from May 03-August03 and have put on a few since depending on the day. I don???t know BF% but I could stand to lose 10 lbs of fat, most of it seems to reside in the rear love handle area
Height: 6??? 1???
Chest: 48???
Arms: ? 16??? maybe 17??? flexed
Waist: 37???
Legs:  ?? not big enough 
Try for:     Protein: 230-340 g/day
	     Calories: 4000-5000 /day
 	     Carbs: try to keep it lower but that never happens
	      Fat:  Look for lower fat higher protein but I don???t stress over it
	     Supplements:  only whey protein and daily multivitamin for the past month or so,  Before that I was on swole (good shit) and animal stak  (2 times end of August I think and then end of November into December) Haven???t taken celltech or prosource creatine since at least May 03. (No, I was not taking them at the same time).  
Goals:  Drop a few lbs of fat ( around 10) and have my target weight be 240 after dropping the fat.  (Yes, I know that is about 12-14 lbs of muscle).  Other long term goals are 600 lb dead lift, 400lb bench, 425 lb squat for 10 reps

I lift 4 to 5 days a week.  Always at least a day between shoulder and chest the other day two per cycle is taken where I feel I need it or when I can???t get to the gym.  Now that is winter I don???t lift legs every cycle, probably once every other cycle because I go skiing just about every other weekend for 2 days.

Chest:
-5-7 min cardio warm up
-flat bench bar (2 sets warm up 20 reps with just bar then 135)
o	185x12-15 (still warm up kinda)
o	225x8-10  (couldn???t do many more than 10 or 11 if I wanted to)
o	275x4-5 ( as many as I can do)
o	295x2-3 (only if 275 went well if not void this set
o	275x4
o	245x to failure (6ish)
-incline dumbbells
o	85 or 90x 8-10
o	100x 6ish (failure)
o	100 x 6 (failure)
o	90x 8 (failure)
o	maybe another set at 85 or 90 if I feel good
-Either flat bench db (90 lbs) or a decline hammer strength machine (225lbs ish added).  Either way 3 sets x 8-10 reps (to failure)
-Flies.  Mild incline db flies 3x12   then 2 sets on either cable or pec deck 15 reps
-Abs 2 exercises 3 sets a piece

Back:
-5 min cardio warm up
-pull ups 2x8-10  wide grip, 2x10-12 close, 2x10 reverse grip
-Seated hammer strength row machine.  2 warm ups 15 reps, 3 sets heavy as possible to get 10, 8, 8-10 reps
-Seated  wide grips and close grip pull downs alternating, 3 x 8-10 each on weights 16-19
-Seated cable rows with usual close grip attachment | |, 3x 8-10 reps
-Seated cable rows wide grip and close underhand grip Heavy.  2x8-10 each grip 
-Occasionally bent over dumbbell rows if I feel like it 2 sets each hand 110lb db for 8-10 reps
-Burn out on wide grip 2 sets with weight so that failure is around 15-20 reps


Legs:
-7 min cardio
-Squats 2 set warm up (set 1 @135 x 20 reps, set 2 @ 225 15 reps)
o	275x 12
o	315x10
o	365x8-10
o	315x10
-Leg Press
o	Set 1: 5 plate/side x 15 reps
o	Set 2: 7 plate/side x12 reps
o	 Set 3 & 4: 8-9 plates/ side x 10-12 reps
-Stiff legged deads (usually standing on box ~6??? high)
o	Set 1: 135 x 15
o	Set 2: 225 x 10
o	Set 3: 275 x 8-10
o	Set 4: 275x 8 -10
-Leg extensions: 
o	2 sets heavy both legs 12-15 reps
o	2 sets each leg individually 15 reps
-Leg curls:
o	2 sets heavy both legs 12-15 reps
o	2 sets each leg individually 15 reps
-Light cardio 5 min and abs 3 sets if I can

Arms:  
-5 min cardio
-close grip bench straight bar 3 ??? 4 sets usually not really heavy only one set at 225 for 6 -8 reps
-Skull crusher (SC) & close grip (CG) with ez curl 
o	85lbs x 12 (sc)& 10 (cg)
o	115 x 10 sc & 8-10 cg
o	135 x 8 sc & 8 cg
o	155 x 5-6 sc & 6-8 cg
o	135x 8 sc & 8 cg
-Weighted Dips (with db attached a belt thingy)
o	55lb db x 10 reps
o	70 lb db x 7-8 reps
o	60 or 70 lb db depending on previous set results to failure ~8 reps
-2 cable tricep exercises (pick from push down, reverse grip, seated SC cable machine, over the head rope or bar) for 12- 15 reps
-Standing straight bar curls (occasionally I will do ez curl bar with comparable weight)
o	Set 1 warm up just bar 25 reps
o	Set 2: 95x 12-15
o	Set 3: 115x 10
o	Set 4: 135x 6-8
o	Set 5: 135x 6-8
o	Set 6: 115x 8
-Standing dumbbell curls alternating arm (L, R, L, R,,,,,)
o	Set 1: 60 lb db 8-9 reps each arm
o	Set 2: 65 lb db 6-8 reps/arm
o	Set 3: 60 or 55 lb db 8 rep/arm
o	Set 4: 50 or 55 lb db 8 reps/arm
-Preacher curl machine
o	Sets 1&2: both arms together 8-10 reps
o	Sets  3 & 4: individual arms (2 sets each arm) 12-15 reps
o	Set 5: both arms together 12-15 reps
-Standing cable curls (using both fly handles up on highest height, arms parallel to ground curling hands in toward head)
o	3 Sets 12- 15 reps each
-Maybe 2 sets of triceps light to get a burn going then that is it.  Not likely I would do abs 

Shoulders:
-military press: 2 sets warm up 15 reps
o	Set 1: 80x 8
o	Set 2: 90 x  6 
o	Set 3: 85 or 90 x 6
o	Set 4: 80x 6-8
-Deadlifts (warm up which is a set or two of upright rows and deads at 135 for 15-20 reps)
o	Set 1: 225x10
o	Set 2: 315x 8-10 (higher end of rep range used all the way though deads when not going above 475)
o	Set 3: 405x  4-6
o	Set 4: 455 x 2-5
o	Set 5: 475 x 1-3
o	Set 6: 495-515 (depends)x 1  Not done if not maxing
o	Set 7: 405x 4-6
-Shrugs
o	315x 12
o	405x 12
o	495x 10
o	405x 12
-Upright Rows (Straight bar or ez curl)
o	Set 1: 12 reps
o	Set 2-4: heavy 8 reps
-Front dumbbell raises: 3 sets of 10 each arm 50-55lb db
-Dumbbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 with 125 lb db
-Side db raises: 3 sets of 10 each arm 40-50lb db
-Bent over flies: 3 sets of 12 reps 25-40 lb db
-Military Press burn out.  55-60 lb db for 8-12 reps
-Anterior and Posterior should raise machines 2 sets each machine 12-15 reps/ set
-Abs 2 exercise 3 sets of 15-25/exercise


This is easily the longest post you will ever have to endure from me.  If you actually took time to read the whole thing God bless you and please comment constructively.  If you think I left something out which doesn???t seem like I could have please say so


Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Flex (Jan 23, 2004)

looks good bro.......

just a few things-

first- why dont you throw in heavy deads on back day? deads are one surefire way to build overall mass. 

second- i couldnt tell exactly by your description, but what are your goals? maybe i'm retarded.......but you trying to get big? lean? strong? all 3?

third- if your workouts don't seem to be "enough", instead of adding more sets (which may constitute overtraining, but not neccesarily......cuz i dont really believe in HIT b.s.), try increasing intensity. you can do so by taking less rest time, adding supersets/dropsets etc. and a boatload of other things.

anyways, just a few things off the top of my head, hope this helps, if you got any questions just post 'em bro and i'll try to help you out....................................FLEX

p.s. Ct weather sucks huh bro??


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

I do my dead on shoulders day b/c it would make back day way too long and I have time on shoulder day.  I love dead but took an off on break from them the past 2 months.

Yeah my goal, get huge.  I dont want to be powerlifter huge, I want to be like bodybuilder huge I dont care about being really really cut.  Meaning I wont sacrafice putting on mass to get all cut up, at least not right now.  If i lose a few pounds of fat good but whatever  I need muscle.

Next as far as intensity I try to keep my rest short.  WHen I lifted when i was in college the last 4 years I talked to much at the gym now I lift more and talk less.  I cant cut down rest time much.

thanks for the input I appreciate it
 and for the weather I love skiing but I do most of it in VT so as long as it snows there i am happy and snow here is a benefit

Gary


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Try for:     Protein: 230-340 g/day
> Calories: 4000-5000 /day
> Carbs: try to keep it lower but that never happens
> Fat:  Look for lower fat higher protein but I don???t stress over it



You may want to look at your diet again. Assuming maximum protein (340 g), you would be getting between 33% of your calories from protein (4000 cal) down to about 25% (at 5000 cal).
If you are getting less than the 340 g, the percentages are worse.

I think you need to up the protein without increasing calories. Yes, you'll need to cut carbs or fat, but you haven't given enough info to go on.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 23, 2004)

Is there a Calorie to Protein ratio?


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah my diet is not really defined.  I dont have any ratios.  can i make use of that much protein if I go to like 500g/day?  I am alway hungry.  Plouffe I like the animal guys but after their diet which they say is insane amounts of food I just about able to make it though the day
I am going to put my fit day thing in my signature but I havent had time for inthe past few days and I wont get to that until tomorrow
thanks guys
Gary


----------



## X Ring (Feb 11, 2004)

I started paying more attention to my diet and I have been getting any where from 340- 500 grams of protein a day and have been around 4800-5000 calories on average.  The rest is whatever it ends up being.  I just try to keep the fat low and eat decent carb but am not overly concerned about it b/c I am trying to build more muscle.
I have been stuck at the same weights for about 6-8 months now.  Only supplements are multi-vitamin and a creatine from time to time (cell tech or swole).  I like to cycle it.  Hopefully with the increased protein I will be able to build more muscle.  Looking for a new workout to change things up a bit, the one above isnt working anymore.  Also may try some prohormones soon as I understand them as well as I would like to.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 12, 2004)

OK finally got my dieting kinda figured out.  I am bulking I guess just trying not to add anymore fat.  I dont knnow my BF% and wont even bother guessing.  I should get it measured.  I try for 4000-5000 cals averaging around 4200.  I am struggling to get to 400 g/day of protein, usually I hit 350 to 400.  I would like ot go to 500 but I am having problems with staying at 400 on a regular basis.  I am slowly gaining weight.  cant really tell if it is muscle or fat or both.  Getting my old strength back by trying to build a better base.  Seems to be working barely.  My weight is up to 238ish give or take a lb. or 2.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 12, 2004)

after much help from patient forum members I have figured out some PH cycles I am looking to run.  I have taken Animal stak twice which is just a weak PH cycle.  never did any PCT b/c i didnt know any better.  No other PH experience
Do you think that m1t is to strong for a first cycle, should I go with S1+? answer might change cycle below

here are my stats:  age:22
height:6'1"
weight: 238 lbs
arms:? 16 or 17" cold not flexed
Chest: 48"
Legs:?
Calves:?
Waist:36-38"
(Will measure and fill in ?)

week 1&2: 4ad 300 mg/ed
week 3: 4ad 300 mg/ed; M1t 10 mg/ed
week 4&5: 4ad 300 mg/ed; M1t 15 mg/ed
week 6: 4 ad 300 mg/ed; M1t 15-20 mg/ed

week 7: nolva 40 mg/ed
week 8: nolva 30 mg/ed
week 9: nolva 30-20 mg/ed
week 10: nolva 20 mg/ed

I have the 4ad starting two weeks earlier b/c i read that it is beneficial to run it at least 6 weeks.  Should i keep that or should i cut out the first 2 weeks? 

Are my dosages of 4AD + M1t adequate? (remember it is my first real cycle)

Most importantly how is my PCT dosage?  (I will have the nolva on hand too before i start the cycle just in case.)

In addition I will be taking milk thistle, flax oil, and possibly ALA and panthothenic acid (thoughts on these two?)  during and after the cycle.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh the other reason I am asking this now is b/c I was going to order all of this tonight for several cycles.  After the first cycle I might go up to 400 mg/ed on the 4ad and for the m1tgo 15mg week 1, 20 mg week 2, 20-30 mg weeks 3+4, with the same PCT


----------



## X Ring (Mar 12, 2004)

any thoughts on this kinda wanted to order tonight and 7 cycles on m1t work out to 14 bottles plus all the other jazz


----------



## X Ring (Mar 15, 2004)

what kind of doses on milk thistle and flax seed oil would I need at 242lb (just weighted in tonight highest yet)?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2004)

242...whats ur bf%(guess?)
and how tall are you?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 15, 2004)

im 6'1"  I have no idea of how to guess bodyfat, never got it measured.  I cant see my top abs and the top of the next two down, 
my entire family is kinda dense.  My brother is 15 yrs old, 6'0" and 200 lbs with about half my fat.
I probably look 215-220


----------



## X Ring (Mar 15, 2004)

ah fuck it!! I am giving up on this supplement shit.  I cant get it fucking straight.  Im going to keep eating and start taking some kinda damn creatine again.  My fucking bill at 1fast400 is $500 for PH/PS and shit to go with it no even including PCT crap


----------



## X Ring (Mar 15, 2004)

anyone have a good multi that isnt through the roof on price?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 1, 2004)

hmm hit 246 on the scale tuesday and 244 wednesday.  I go to the gym about and hour after eating a pretty big meal and weight at the end.  I feel like i may have put on some muscle but I know my bf% has gone up a bit.

On a positive note it is great to be back on creatine.  Just on monohydrate, dont get the pumps like I did with swole but I have more energy which is cool.  Started taking a better vitamin 
still undecided about any PH and/or PS.  got plenty of other expenses


----------



## X Ring (Apr 1, 2004)

chest is seriously lagging,  slowly building fuller muscles every where but chest but I have had the same routine for sometime now


----------



## X Ring (Apr 4, 2004)

OK i'm part of TwinPeak's lab rats test group.  Going to see how that goes and will post another journal for that.  Im excited and scared but this is good.  Now it is going to force me to straighten out my diet for real


----------

